# Bribie Help



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

With Fathers day coming up I am hoping to get a day off and explore around Bribie a bit. I was thinking of launching near the bridge and drifting/paddling down to the southern end of Bribie past Bongaree and Buckleys does anyone fish this area and if so what should I be targetting at this time of year thanks for your help.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

All I can say is watch out for a southerly wind mate, it can get real nasty in that area as the waves pick up right the way up the bay with the wind behind them and it could be very uncomfortable, but you probably already know this. I have heard talk of a very deep hole somewhere near the bridge, but as I don't have a sounder have never found the oportunity to look for it.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

John
the bream and flathead are down towards buckleys as well as round the bridge.On the south side just downstream are a few outcrops of oyster rocks which should be worth a look as the tide drops.not much happening further up towards toorbul tho with a bit more run in the tides it may pick up.Other than that putting in at turners camp road gives you access to the oyster leases at the mouth of ningi creek and the flats up towards toorbul.was diverted round through beachmere today while driving and had a look at the caboolture riv.There are two spots that like easy launching and its fairly sheltered.If you want to try for bass or jacks the upper reaches of Coochin creek are also worth a look.


----------

